
Waffle House closes 365 locations across the U.S. - doppp
https://www.wafb.com/2020/03/24/waffle-house-closes-locations-across-us/
======
charlesju
Waffle House is so good. I was on a road trip between New Orleans and Atlanta
and stopped at a Waffle House in the middle of Alabama. Biggest surprise in
terms of expectations and food quality. It's like the In-n-out of breakfast
food.

~~~
DoreenMichele
The hash browns are amazing.

They are usually open 24 hours and there are reasons why we have a _Waffle
House Index._

Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15105662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15105662)

~~~
toomuchtodo
I highly recommend either smothered and covered or all the way. They’re one of
my favorite eateries, and working the grill for a short stint is on my bucket
list to buy a few shares of stock to frame on the wall (their stock is private
and can only be bought by employees).

~~~
jeffdavis
I thought if too many different people bought a stock, you had to make it
public. Is that true? How do they keep their stock private?

~~~
toomuchtodo
It's a good question. I don't have access to their ESOP docs, all I know is
there's about 10 million shares outstanding. More research required on my
part.

------
jader201
A lot of these articles announcing closings don’t make it clear whether it’s
temporary or permanent. This one is no exception.

While I would assume it’s temporary, I’m confused why this is front page on
HN. Several businesses are closing temporarily due to Coronavirus. Not sure
why this is news.

Unless these are permanent closings, which would be (sad) news indeed.

~~~
teraflop
It's news because, as pointed out by a number of other comments, Waffle House
is notorious for staying open even in dire circumstances.

~~~
ohiovr
I bet the wafflers are making a disaster plan for pandemics and they will be
ready to come back soon.

------
mindcrime
OK, _now_ we're fucked[1].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffle_House_Index](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffle_House_Index)

~~~
nkcmr
> to determine the effect of a storm

~~~
r00fus
"Hurricane" Corona, based on projections, is estimated to claim more lives in
FL than all other hurricanes combined.

Could be hype or truth, but both storms and pandemics require lots of prep and
recovery.

~~~
deskamess
I always thought Florida would take the brunt due to its demographics, but
then the casual attitude towards Spring break strengthened that thought. Do
you have a link to that projection?

------
josteink
On international waffle day, of all days!

[https://nationaltoday.com/international-waffle-
day/](https://nationaltoday.com/international-waffle-day/)

~~~
ChrisArchitect
damn, that's dark.

------
bbunix
Before today, the record number of Waffle House closures at one time was 107
(Hurricane Katrina, 2005)

------
ianai
We need a map of the locations.

------
pedroguitarm4n
Waffle house is delicious, but they've got a lot of locations around the
country. so I think they'll be fine

~~~
mark-r
I don't think they have any left in Minnesota anymore. They closed the one
closest to me at least a year ago.

------
justlexi93
I just saw that comment today, and now this. Things are going downhill fast.

